# Want to make a DIY Mesh cover, don't know where to start.



## MrMegaGamerz (Jan 31, 2018)

So, title says it all. I know some people sell kits but the ones I've seen are pricey approx 50$+. I have a 30 Gallon tank. Did anyone here make one? Where can I buy them? I know home hardware sells some stuff, they have cheap frames + connectors, but I can't find the netting ANYWHERE. Any suggestions would be great, thanks!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Check Kijiji. That's where I got enough.for mine. But that was sourced from reefsupplies in the states. Check online reef suppliers in Canada. Maybe JL aquatics and reefsupplies.ca, pets and ponds, etc.


----------



## Wagonpitt (Mar 18, 2017)

Just got first wrasse this week and had to build a screen top aswell. I got everything i needed at homedepot. Frames corners and screen mesh. Its good enough for now incase it tries to jump but im going to check micheals arts and crafts store for a veil type material or order a different mesh online. The mosquito screen works but it blocks alot of light. Something like this would be ideal.
http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-s...th-UV-Stabilizer-for-Aquarium-Screen-Top.html.

So far cost me 25. Plus another 5-15 when i switch the mesh.

Good luck.


----------



## MrMegaGamerz (Jan 31, 2018)

Wagonpitt said:


> Just got first wrasse this week and had to build a screen top aswell. I got everything i needed at homedepot. Frames corners and screen mesh. Its good enough for now incase it tries to jump but im going to check micheals arts and crafts store for a veil type material or order a different mesh online. The mosquito screen works but it blocks alot of light. Something like this would be ideal.
> http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-s...th-UV-Stabilizer-for-Aquarium-Screen-Top.html.
> 
> So far cost me 25. Plus another 5-15 when i switch the mesh.
> ...


Thanks! How much of the light do you think it blocks? I've seen all the materials available at these stores except a good mesh. I was worried about the light diffusion.. I saw the mesh at reef supplies but lost interest when I saw the 10$ shipping on a 15$ item.. Was hoping there was a local store which sold these items.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

If you have coral it's important to have the clear mesh so it doesn't reduce your par to much


----------



## Wagonpitt (Mar 18, 2017)

Cant say how much exactly but a good percentage. Its very noticable to the eye so much more noticable for coral i would think. Id try arts and crafts store like micheals or fabric stores. Ill keep looking for another few days to a week if i dont find anything ill probably do reefsupplies and order some other things i need to get free shipping.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I believe I have seen the mesh at either Canada corals or big show, can’t remember. The good mesh is about 1/4” hole size and clear. If you post a request on the forum someone may have some extra. Or do a group buy and order it up from US.


----------



## MrMegaGamerz (Jan 31, 2018)

Crayon said:


> I believe I have seen the mesh at either Canada corals or big show, can't remember. The good mesh is about 1/4" hole size and clear. If you post a request on the forum someone may have some extra. Or do a group buy and order it up from US.


Thanks! Which forum page exactly is best for this? Sorry I'm new to the site? I was planning on posting on the BUY/SELL one


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

You could post in equipment or buy sell. Just make sure the title catches your need


----------



## Wagonpitt (Mar 18, 2017)

Someone suggested i try fabricland because thats where they got thiers. So micheals arts/crafts store, fabricland, lens mill store. Will try to go tomorow and check. Ill post back if i find something suitable


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*mesh*

go to home depot in the brick section , they use it to separate the bricks and keep bricks from touching one another if u talk to someone nicely they will give it to u ...


----------



## 87Asylums (Jan 20, 2015)

Check walmart in the craft sections. They have a white plastic mesh that is used for knitting or crocheting... have used this in the past to build covers for smaller tanks. If you're not a fan of the white colour it is easy enough to spray paint. 

Cheers, Alex.


----------



## Wagonpitt (Mar 18, 2017)

Canadian tire. Plastic chicken fence


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Wagonpitt said:


> Canadian tire. Plastic chicken fence


Could work, but it's 1/2" mesh. Small fish can get through.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

87Asylums said:


> white plastic mesh that is used for knitting or crocheting...


Actually, it's used for cross-stitch. If you ask for knitting or crocheting mesh, people will be confused!


----------



## 87Asylums (Jan 20, 2015)

characinfan said:


> 87Asylums said:
> 
> 
> > white plastic mesh that is used for knitting or crocheting...
> ...


Well you learn something new every day! I sincerely didn't even know what cross stitching was until now and I've been buying these for years


----------

